# DW Yes or No ? Ferrari



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Er Ok its a yes from Me


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes! Nice to see one that isn't red as well.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

yes please but in red


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Deffa tutely! Yes!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yessum please


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh wow yes


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes yes


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you even need to ask?? YES


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Yes but in black please


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

yes but in red please.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

yes please


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Not to bad for an Italian :thumb:


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why of course. :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes of course - but I do prefer Lambo's


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

me! Yes yes & a bit more yes! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Always liked these and if i could, i'd have one in a heartbeat


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

yes, but not in pearl white:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A certain hell yeah!


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Hell yes!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes. What about yellow?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep.

But in black.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep but in black


----------



## Sharpyyyyy (Sep 26, 2015)

All day everyday :argie:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

May have a job getting into it, but I will give it a go if you send it over.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

110% YES! Can you really be considered a petrolhead if you don't adore Ferrari?! Personally, I don't think you can.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I love ferraris but that is butt ugly, no from me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Moist. Yes.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh yes. :thumb:


----------

